
Right to speak freely about engineering is subject of First Amendment lawsuit - suprgeek
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/06/right-to-speak-freely-about-engineering-is-subject-of-1st-amendment-lawsuit/
======
cratermoon
Two things. 1. This guy didn't just talk about traffic engineering, he
specifically claimed to have special expertise _as an engineer_ to comment on
the issue, blatantly disregarding what should have been his own professional
ethics. 2. Unlike some states, it's against the law in Oregon to enter an
intersection when the light is yellow, a fact not noted in the article and
apparently missed by this guy's analysis.

Also, any actual licensed engineers want to comment on the ethics of using
one's professional status to press a personal grudge?

